# what case do i have?



## John in Dallas (Nov 15, 2016)

hey guys - i'm sorry - i know i'm lame - but i have this case - i wanna "update it" with a new motherboard and graphics card and stuff but i don't know what case it is. it's older for sure - its an Asus i know that - and it lights up Blue when it's plugged in. I just pulled it out and dusted it off - i've been having to use a laptop for the past several years and i'm ready to go back to a desktop and i'd like to make this work. Can you guys help me out? i see some of the custom cases in here and i feel like i'm in the best place to learn a little about this box. it's a full tower, blue, asus with skulls on the fan covers.  (E. R. Wood is just a bonus - was watching Westworld while writing this)


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Nov 15, 2016)

All the fans look like they are 80mm. Its not a custom case and I dont think thats an ASUS case either, the design reminds me of an alienware, so it could be a clone, possibly.  The ASUS sticker means it has ASUS parts inside.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 15, 2016)

Looks like a version of the Chenming chassis.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811125480


----------



## John in Dallas (Nov 15, 2016)

I see what'cha mean AsRock - it does sorta resemble that chassis. 

Death to Gnomes - that sticker you speak of - i only bought the case - i "built" the rest - putting the guts inside - so, 'power by asus' doesn't make sense - i really am at a loss - i bought i at Fry's - man - probably something like 2004'ish?!?!? 

i ran across this - it's sorta like mine - but not - the door on the side has the same handle as mine - to access the hardware i mean. 
https://mnpctech.com/chenming-dragon-full-tower-gaming-pc-case-mod-by-mnpctech.html


----------



## Jetster (Nov 15, 2016)

Standard ATX Itsa not a full tower. Its a Chieftec knock off so any ATX PSU and board will fit

I'm watching Westworld too


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 15, 2016)

I would not bother trying to reuse that case. If it was in it's generic form, it would not be a problem. But since it has been rebranded by ASUS, I would not assume it has not been modified (read: made proprietary) too. Since "_a new motherboard and graphics card and stuff"_ constitute a new computer, I say treat (and cool and protect) your "new computer" with a new case. I like Fractal Design. A proper case (along with a good PSU) form the foundation for a great computer that will provide many years of service and support many evolutions and upgrades without the worry of proprietary modifications affecting compatibilities.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 15, 2016)

I don't see a problem with OP reusing the chassis. Its what HE wants to do after all. Op didn't come here asking us what chassis to purchase, rather what is this chassis.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 15, 2016)

Athlon2K15 said:


> I don't see a problem with OP reusing the chassis. Its what HE wants to do after all. Op didn't come here asking us what chassis to purchase, rather what is this chassis.



Even more so if it is a Chenming as they were a very modifiable case, the Newegg link i posted was of one i got man years ago and they did a duel smaller fan just like that.


I guess he would have to check the mobo fittings and all to be sure.

EDIT: I got my case back in 2/13/2006.

Here's the one i was thinking of.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811125436


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 15, 2016)

He came here seeking help. I gave what I feel was appropriate. I don't see it your place to dictate what opinions other posters should present. He is free to accept or ignore my advice, just as you are free to ignore and provide your own.

To the point of my advice, I do not assume posters, especially brand new posters who readily admit they have limited knowledge on the topic, know all the ins and outs of reusing factory branded cases.

I did not tell him what case to buy. I only said the brand I like.

The fact of the matter is, we cannot identify that case other than to confirm what we already know; it is an ASUS branded case. "Similar" to that Chenming means nothing. It is also "similar" to the Chieftec Dragon which is similar to the Antec 1080. But I sure would not assume ASUS did not modify it for their own purposes - as so many factory brands do.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 15, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> we cannot identify that case



You cannot. A little bit of google images shows otherwise.... http://www.devhardware.com/c/a/Computer-Cases/XPCases-XSuperalien-Case-Review/
Apevia also made a version of that chassis.... http://www.apevia.com/ProductsInfo.asp?KEY=ATXA6SW-BK/500

As to the sticker, it appears that there is an ASUS motherboard inside, they used to make baby poop yellow boards, and the sticker is askew, not something very professional looking to its placement.


----------



## Papahyooie (Nov 15, 2016)

My buddy had that exact same case back in the AGP days. Terrible, terrible case. Ports on the front stopped working, you'd cut your hands on the metal everytime you needed to do something inside, and eventually the molex connectors on the fans gave out. Somehow shorted and killed his motherboard. 

Skull fan-grill is dope though!


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 15, 2016)

Thanks for those examples sneekypeet and I agree those do "look like" the OP's much more than the Chenming, Chieftec or Antec. But are you really willing to state as fact ASUS did not modify that case? Certainly ASUS is not the extreme offender for making proprietary products like Dell, HP and others might be. But ASUS is not totally innocent either.

*BUT*, let's not forget the OP's case, in whatever flavor you pick, is old, obsolete and discontinued yet he wants to put a new motherboard in it. New motherboards come with USB 3.x support for front panel USB 3.0 ports. Also that case also only supports 80mm case fans. If you are going to spend good money on a modern motherboard, CPU, RAM, etc., doesn't just make good technical sense to use a modern case too?


----------



## Papahyooie (Nov 15, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> Thanks for those examples sneekypeet and I agree those do "look like" the OP's much more than the Chenming, Chieftec or Antec. But are you really willing to state as fact ASUS did not modify that case? Certainly ASUS is not the extreme offender for making proprietary products like Dell, HP and others might be. But ASUS is not totally innocent either.
> 
> *BUT*, let's not forget the OP's case, in whatever flavor you pick, is old, obsolete and discontinued yet he wants to put a new motherboard in it. New motherboards come with USB 3.x support for front panel USB 3.0 ports. Also that case also only supports 80mm case fans. If you are going to spend good money on a modern motherboard, CPU, RAM, etc., doesn't just make good technical sense to use a modern case too?



The asus sticker on the front obviously came out of a motherboard box. Back in the day, every motherboard, graphics card, processor, etc came with tons of stickers. The original person bought an asus motherboard and stuck the sticker on the case. 

So yea, that case wasn't modified by asus, because the case wasn't made by asus. Asus has nothing whatsoever to do with that case.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 15, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> But are you really willing to state as fact ASUS did not modify that case?



Sure am! Another tip off is that it uses the see-through PSU that the Apevia sold with
If the OP wants to keep it, and just wants to know what it is, who are we to tell him otherwise. Yes he may not be able to use all the benefits of the newest gear, but he never said he was going brand new, just that he wanted to upgrade. Without more information on what he wants to buy, there are too many assumptions to say not to use it at all! "New" could simply mean new to him, not newest available.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 15, 2016)

OP, that case won't breathe.  I would recommend no more than 200 watts between the CPU and the GPU.  Just get a new case.  Too many headaches.


----------



## Papahyooie (Nov 15, 2016)

Also, you'll probably have to replace the PSU. I think I still have the PSU that was in my buddy's case (it's the same PSU in yours, so it must have come with the case), and if I'm not mistaken it doesn't have a full-size motherboard plug. Heck, now that I think about it, it doesn't even have a 4-pin! That case is from the Pentium 4 days. 

Would be super cool to rewire it for USB 3.0 and all the new goodies, take apart a modern PSU and mount it inside that PSU's case, etc. Would make a totally awesome retro build.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 15, 2016)

sneekypeet said:


> Without more information on what he wants to buy, there are too many assumptions to say not to use it at all!


You are right. But at the same time, I say there is not enough information and there are too many assumptions to say, "_the case wasn't modified by ASUS_" or to say there will be no problems using it.

Seeking advice on forums is very much like using Bing Google. If you don't know what to ask, you will not get "ALL" the information needed to make "informed" decisions. I believe that is where we (forum helpers) with our experience come in. Just because a poster asks about using a legacy product with a modern upgrade, that does not imply learning the pitfalls is not useful information. I think many would be upset to learn after the fact their old case would not support their new USB 3.0 devices.

And while I believe you can properly cool a computer in that case with 80mm fans (and fortunately, that case supports 6 x 80mm), the racket a bunch of 80mm fans make would be objectionable to many too.

Again, this is all just information the OP needs to make " fully informed" decisions. I think it is our duty as helpers to make sure the OP has that information - not to stifle others from providing it. The OP can take it or leave it as he desires.

Too much information is better than not enough.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 15, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> I say there is not enough information and there are too many assumptions to say, "_the case wasn't modified by ASUS_"



Bill you look at things to literally! Think outside the box. It appears to me as well as others to be a silver "Powered by Asus" sticker that used to come with all of their motherboards. If it were a true Asus logo on the case, it would have been placed in the center and not look like it was haphazardly stuck on by someone after buying the chassis. Simply put the chassis was not modified by Asus, just that it had some bling put on it from the end user.

This is what I see on the bezel, of course with the colors inverted....


----------



## cdawall (Nov 15, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> I think it is our duty as helpers to make sure the OP has that information



I think you need to stop bashing every single member that posts an idea you don't agree with. There is nothing wrong with that case. It is yet another Cheiftec Dragon clone. This particular model built by apevia and utilizing the apevia PSU. The case is well known and sought after for old school builds. There is plenty of airflow in it for modern hardware. 

About a million years ago myself and freaksavior built a rig in one of those


----------



## m1dg3t (Nov 15, 2016)

Also Ultra 'Aluminus' and Antec 'Plusview' based off this case. Very workable, even for modern builds. These are built extremely well and take a rather large amount of dremmeling 

PS: You can actually stuff 10Lbs of crap into this 5Lb bag LoLoL


----------



## cdawall (Nov 15, 2016)

m1dg3t said:


> PS: You can actually stuff 10Lbs of crap into this 5Lb bag LoLoL



Mine had an MCR220 and MCR320 in it after punching the top of the case out to fit, but I can't find pictures unluckily.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 15, 2016)

cdawall said:


> I think you need to stop bashing every single member that posts an idea you don't agree with.


Gee whiz. Where did I do that? Take a look in the mirror and then look above and see who is bashing others with personal insults for posting an idea. I did not bash anyone so who's on their high horse?

@sneekypeet - badges mean nothing. My shop builds custom PCs and I've been putting custom badges with my business logo and name on all our builds for years. That does not imply I modified or didn't modify the cases (I don't - unless requested by client - but not the point).

But okay - you win. The case is not modified and is 100% ATX compliant. It still does not support USB 3.x or large fans.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 15, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> Gee whiz. Where did I do that? Take a look in the mirror and then look above and see who is bashing others with personal insults for posting an idea. I did not bash anyone so who's on their high horse?



Every single thread you post in is derailed. You aren't special other people are allowed to do things you don't agree with. Really. Just let them be. You didn't offer an idea you, you didn't offer any assistance you told the guy to pitch his case in the bin and just buy a new one. Its obnoxious.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 15, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> It still does not support USB 3.x or large fans.



And we have yet to know for sure that either of those requirements matter

Also if now badges mean nothing, what was all the fluff about this chassis being modded by Asus this whole time then?


----------



## cdawall (Nov 15, 2016)

sneekypeet said:


> And we have yet to know for sure that either of those requirements matter
> 
> Also if now badges mean nothing, what was all the fluff about this chassis being modded by Asus this whole time then?



http://www.microcenter.com/product/465327/USB_30_Front_Panel_with_525_HDD-SSD_Bracket

Here lets solve multiple problems, this fixes the HDD mounting issue by giving you a different one and adds front panel usb 3.0


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 15, 2016)

sneekypeet said:


> Also if now badges mean nothing, what was all the fluff about this chassis being modded by Asus this whole time then?


You are right! But note I didn't make a fuss. I merely said I would not assume it has not been modified and recommended since, in effect, a new computer was going inside, a new case is what I would use.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Nov 15, 2016)

@OP since this case is somewhat old, and most fans are 80mm, I suggest try your hand at doing a bit of modding so you can install a 120mm fan or two. MAybe even add some lighting.  I doubt there is enough room to replace the rear fans but since there are 2 they will work as is, that leaves the front and top for fans.  However, I also recommend replace all the fans they are probably at or near the end of their lifespan. Update them to newer quieter fans.

I had an old case laying around so I did some haphazard build with it.
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/recently-found-pics-of-an-old-mod-added-moar.223638/


----------



## xvi (Nov 15, 2016)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> @OP since this case is somewhat old, and most fans are 80mm, I suggest try your hand at doing a bit of modding so you can install a 120mm fan or two. MAybe even add some lighting.  I doubt there is enough room to replace the rear fans but since there are 2 they will work as is, that leaves the front and top for fans.  However, I also recommend replace all the fans they are probably at or near the end of their lifespan. Update them to newer quieter fans.
> 
> I had an old case laying around so I did some haphazard build with it.
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/recently-found-pics-of-an-old-mod-added-moar.223638/


I had a Thermaltake Xaser II that's basically this case and I ran in to heat issues with it (I think even my Phenom II X2 550 made things toasty in there). It's not the best case for higher powered PCs, but it'll hold just about anything you'd want. It would help considerably to use a PSU with a 120mm fan helping pull air out.

Edit: Quoted DeathtoGnomes since I agree with it.


----------



## alucasa (Nov 15, 2016)

What a wonderful thread.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 15, 2016)

xvi said:


> I had a Thermaltake Xaser II that's basically this case and I ran in to heat issues with it (I think even my Phenom II X2 550 made things toasty in there). It's not the best case for higher powered PCs, but it'll hold just about anything you'd want. It would help considerably to use a PSU with a 120mm fan helping pull air out.
> 
> Edit: Quoted DeathtoGnomes since I agree with it.



Mine had zero issues but the top was punched out for 3x120's and the front for 2x120's.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 15, 2016)

alucasa said:


> What a wonderful thread.



What a pointless post.



cdawall said:


> Mine had zero issues but the top was punched out for 3x120's and the front for 2x120's.



Yeah dremel is your friend, i ended up making 4 holes in mine 2 in the top for out and 2 in the bottom for input, just that front panel bugged me looking all sad and all .  Take the silly grills out the back should be good enough.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 16, 2016)

sneekypeet said:


> see-through PSU that the Apevia sold with



those things are AWFUL  
a buddy got one because he thought it looked cool....Didnt pan out well for him.


----------



## m1dg3t (Nov 16, 2016)

Haha yeah, forgot Thermaltake used this interior design as well. 

A 120mm fan will fit in place of the 2 rear 80mm's and you can easily get 1 x 120mm in the front as well. If you do away with the drive cages altogether, both 3.5 & 5.25, you could prolly get 3 x 120mm in the front. So many possibilities with this style, a modders delight


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 16, 2016)

Chenming/Chieftech, Antec Style Case


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Nov 16, 2016)

AsRock said:


> What a pointless post.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah dremel is your friend, i ended up making 4 holes in mine 2 in the top for out and 2 in the bottom for input, just that front panel bugged me looking all sad and all .  Take the silly grills out the back should be good enough.


yea with top mounted PSU's adding fans to the bottom is easier.


----------



## xvi (Nov 17, 2016)

I find it hard to justify spending any money on cases, but honestly, this is one case I just had to replace. Almost anything is better than this. The rolled steel is certainly durable, but extremely excessive. I still have it, but I ran it with the side panel off all the time.


----------



## JunkBear (Nov 17, 2016)

Alphaware maybe


----------

